# Greatest Cycling Photos



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

So I was inspired by a similar post regarding videos...

what are the best cycling photos you've ever seen? Doesn't have to be a race necessarily...but any photo that has grabbed you for whatever reason.

Figured I'd share a few.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Not a single picture*

But an entire body of work. This guy's pictures have caused me to spend a lot of money traveling.
http://www.anthonysloan.com/


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

This poster, of Lance climbing up some mountain in the rain. I know it's got the cheesy motivational-poster vibe about it, but it's actually motivated me to get up and ride on some s**tty days. Plus it's a cool picture. 

http://www.allposters.com/gallery.a...=&f=P&FindID=&P=&PP=&sortby=&cname=&SearchID=


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

jd3 said:


> But an entire body of work. This guy's pictures have caused me to spend a lot of money traveling.
> http://www.anthonysloan.com/



INCREDIBLE!!!! And Nice link!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*The Benchmark*


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

These are my two favorite pics. In particular JF Bernard one. I have these framed as photo prints and are on my wall.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Essence of Speed*

I've always liked this one 'cause I can't sprint worth spit.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

not like the super best pics of all time but the last few i had as wall paper...
of course both being CANCELLARA!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Here are some amongst the many in my iPhoto:


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Duclos-Lasalle, Moser


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Surprised no one's posted Sean Kelly at Paris-Roubaix yet.

<img src="https://www.sdbc.org/photos/albums/userpics/10002/kelly_pr.jpg">


----------



## C_T (May 22, 2007)

cool thread!


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

The mud one reminded me... 










I had that as my backround forever. Awesome picture.


----------



## ilpirati (May 15, 2007)

A great cycling photo...with no cyclists


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

*A few of my favorites.*

Here's some good ones . . .


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*Here are some of mine...*

posted twice - sorry


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

*Any Armstong/Ullrich moments of "no return."*

Beats me how to paste the pictures? However, there is the picture of Armstrong looking over his shoulder at Ullrich, just before he takes off up one of the mountains in the TDF (BTW, Trek made a poster of this moment that I would pay good money to aquire if someone has one). And then there are any of a number of pictures of Armstrong tracking down Ullrich in the timetrial.... Its not about Armstrong taking it to Ullrich. Its about the discipline and killer instinct to be the best.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

Bobke on the Cobbles


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

*Some of mine from the 2004 Tour de France*

I'm a pro photographer and shot the 2004 Tour De France, and I have some faves from that race (please don't reprint or reproduce - these are copywritten)- to see a bunch more, go to my site at marcpagani.com


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

*The Look*



RoadLoad said:


> Beats me how to paste the pictures? However, there is the picture of Armstrong looking over his shoulder at Ullrich, just before he takes off up one of the mountains in the TDF (BTW, Trek made a poster of this moment that I would pay good money to aquire if someone has one). And then there are any of a number of pictures of Armstrong tracking down Ullrich in the timetrial.... Its not about Armstrong taking it to Ullrich. Its about the discipline and killer instinct to be the best.


Still pic - I can't find a decent one. But here is a thumbnail:









Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7THIhZEP4QM

Articles (although it doesn't have the right pic): https://www.usatoday.com/sports/cycling/2003-07-11-the-look_x.htm
https://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_archives/2005/8/11/1129185.html


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

*From 2000*

Here is the set up - This was from a gathering of MTB Review folks. We all met in Moab to ride for a few days, and on the Porcupine Rim trial these four guys were off by themselves and set up the camera with a 30 second delay to take their picture. I can't even remember their names, but there were about 20 or so of us. These guys rode ahead of the group, took their picture, then stood next to the trail as the rest of us went by. I remember riding by and thinking "did I just see what I thought I saw????"


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

one i took


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*The Koppenberg*

The Koppenberg. 1987. After Skibby almost gets run down by the race directors BMW, these three (Vanderaerden, Kelly, and Bauer) ride to the summit while the rest of the peleton are left to walk it.

singlecross


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Not road but drop bar. You get a feeling how fast this guy could go. MTB glory days...


























Started searching old school pro names and found Sean Kelly's legs on Bobke's blog, the image just plain speaks to me. There are miles in those legs the likes of which I could only imagine. The work. The pain. You can see it all.


----------



## Kvonnah (Sep 26, 2002)

*my faves*

amazing shots


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

*Roche winning the worlds in 87*

i'm trying to post and I can't - maybe someone can do it for me...


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Probably one of the most famous

https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/penncyclebuy/vint-smoke.jpg


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here you go Foz


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Hampston*



Pablo said:


> Here's some good ones . . .


I have the Hampson in the snow poster in my office. Its one of my favorites; its all about perserverance. Lemond in 1989 TTing to victory with the Arc d'Triumphe in the background is also great.


----------



## spongebartstatepants (Apr 12, 2006)

great idea. great thread.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for great pics.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

This pic was posted on another thread, but I really like it. I made it my wallpaper and I love looking at it.


----------



## 95624 (Oct 23, 2007)

This is my favorite video:

http://www.funnyhub.com/videos/pages/videos/cyclist-celebrates-early.html


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Are those colnago pantographed delta brakes on the del tongo team bikes? Does anyone know anymore or have any close ups?


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Bike pics*

Here is one of mine, it's a fav cause I took it. It's at the TDU 06.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Great portraits of famous 'flandriens',not mutch cycling action, but focus on the audience!
http://www.stephanvanfleteren.com/gallery_flandriens/index.html


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

More good stuff here, although some of the links are broken:

https://forum.bikemag.com/forum/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=81189&page=0&fpart=1&vc=1


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm willing to bet that the 20 somethings are the ones posting pics of Lance and Discovery. On my bedroom door at my parents, I have a poster of the 7-11 team from back in the 80's and a poster of Lemond from the Tour de France. I cannot remember if it is just Lemond in yellow, or if it is the poster of Lemond and Hinault as they finished a mountain stage and crossed the line holding each others hand above their heads. I'll check tomorrow and see if I can take pics of them. The 80's had some great racing.

By the way, this is a great thread. For me, the pics of Sean Kelly, Lemond, Steve Baur, Moser, Hinault, etc. are nostalgic as hell. 20 years ago at this time of day, I would have been found on the trainer or working out in the basement. Didn't even have a computer back then, except on the bike.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> I'm willing to bet that the 20 somethings are the ones posting pics of Lance and Discovery. On my bedroom door at my parents, I have a poster of the 7-11 team from back in the 80's and a poster of Lemond from the Tour de France. I cannot remember if it is just Lemond in yellow, or if it is the poster of Lemond and Hinault as they finished a mountain stage and crossed the line holding each others hand above their heads. I'll check tomorrow and see if I can take pics of them. The 80's had some great racing.
> 
> By the way, this is a great thread. For me, the pics of Sean Kelly, Lemond, Steve Baur, Moser, Hinault, etc. are nostalgic as hell. 20 years ago at this time of day, I would have been found on the trainer or working out in the basement. Didn't even have a computer back then, except on the bike.


Yeah I posted those Lance/Disco pictures. 

+1 on this being a great thread. Really nice shots in here.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> I'm willing to bet that the 20 somethings are the ones posting pics of Lance and Discovery. On my bedroom door at my parents, I have a poster of the 7-11 team from back in the 80's and a poster of Lemond from the Tour de France. I cannot remember if it is just Lemond in yellow, or if it is the poster of Lemond and Hinault as they finished a mountain stage and crossed the line holding each others hand above their heads. I'll check tomorrow and see if I can take pics of them. The 80's had some great racing.
> 
> By the way, this is a great thread. For me, the pics of Sean Kelly, Lemond, Steve Baur, Moser, Hinault, etc. are nostalgic as hell. 20 years ago at this time of day, I would have been found on the trainer or working out in the basement. Didn't even have a computer back then, except on the bike.


You'll like some of these then:

https://homepage3.nifty.com/mazken/


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*This one could be titled*

To Tell The Truth. Instead of saying he took cortisone for his knee and getting relief from a wasp sting, CA decided not to give him a shot. Unfortunately, JV never finished a Tour and 2001 was his best and last chance.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*It may not be my favorite...*

but I have always liked this one of Lemond after Roubaix. Exhaustion.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

foz said:


> Are those colnago pantographed delta brakes on the del tongo team bikes? Does anyone know anymore or have any close ups?


I originally posted this photo in another thread. I found it surfing one day and use it as my wallpaper during the winter. All I could find out was that it in the Giro during the mid 80's based on Ron Kiefel's (2nd row red hat) participation in the Giro. That and the Deltas and toe clips. No close ups, sorry. Yes, the do look panto'd.

singlecross


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That site is awesome. If you look at some pics from the stage with this pic, the guys behind him catch him and he is third or fourth at the finish line. I think the pack was right behind them all.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Team RoadBikeReview.com was in the mix for a stage 3 win at this years TdF! Here's a proof. LOL

The only rider who wears long sleeve in July.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I took these at the Tour De Gastown in Vancouver this year


----------



## biker (Apr 2, 2004)

Interesting perspective...


----------



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

*NYC Messenger and 2005 Giro*

As different as they are, I've alway loved both of these pics.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That's not true. I think another rider was wearing long sleeves during the Tour this year because he was suffering from sun poisoning or something to that effect. His name is on the tip of my tongue, but I just cannot remember it. I want to say Michael Rodgers, but I know that is wrong. Okay, how about David Millar or Miller? Does that sound right?

Just figured out that this photo is a photo shop job. It is getting late and I'm getting tired. I looked at the shadow from the long sleeve rider and thought it was pretty real, even though I thought the rider wasn't. Then, I went back in the thread to look at the original pic and the long sleeve rider isn't there. Pretty good work on the shadow.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yes it was David Millar. I had thought of him after I posted what I said in the thread


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I love the second pic. What race was that?


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*Less Controversial Topic for me. LOL*

Some of my favorites. The School Bus is mind numbingly good.


----------



## x-ker (Oct 10, 2007)

*don't be hatin'*

I'm mostly a MTBer, starting out on the road side of things. 

That being said, these pics have both spent a good chunk of time as my desktop...(hope you don't mind some MTB content in here)


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

jd3 said:


> But an entire body of work. This guy's pictures have caused me to spend a lot of money traveling.
> http://www.anthonysloan.com/


My boss is pissed! I've been bagged twice daydreaming to this one as my screen saver.


----------



## ezra (Mar 1, 2005)

Little Robbie had a little extra in the tank after the Alp d'Huez TT.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> I love the second pic. What race was that?


I believe it's from the Stelvio stage of 2005 Giro. The one where Basso had "stomach troubles" and lost like 20 minutes.

Here's my contribution. Bettini winning Lombardia after his brother passed away.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

*Bradley Wiggins*

One of the best has to be this shot of Wiggins in the TdF Prologue last year...


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Bettini, yes. THAT will be a timeless photo.


----------



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lazyrider said:


> Some of my favorites. The School Bus is mind numbingly good.


Do you have a bigger size of this one?


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*No, sorry I don't not sure*

where I even got that from. 



asdasd44 said:


> Do you have a bigger size of this one?


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Some great photos here...Graham Watson's, of course are incredible, I have a new background!

A couple of my favorites I took @ the 2004 tour... 


I found this pretty funny.... along the Champs-Elysees 










and my bike just about at the top of Alpe De Huez!!


----------



## ilpirati (May 15, 2007)

my favorite photo


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Eric Clapton picking up his Cinelli.

Magni broke his collarbone and rode through the pain by biting on a piece of rubber.


----------



## bward1028 (Mar 13, 2007)

Lazyrider said:


> Some of my favorites. The School Bus is mind numbingly good.


who's carrying a crystal ball with them on rides?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

bward1028 said:


> who's carrying a crystal ball with them on rides?



A gypsy rider?


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

ilpirati said:


> A great cycling photo...with no cyclists


That looks like a Belgian road, with a Flemish flag, but I have NEVER seen a tahoe in Belgium.. never, ever.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I absolutely love the pic of Stefano Zanini winning the 2000 tour stage on Champs Elysee. Unfortunately I don't have the pic on my work computer. Anyone can help?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

elviento said:


> I absolutely love the pic of Stefano Zanini winning the 2000 tour stage on Champs Elysee. Unfortunately I don't have the pic on my work computer. Anyone can help?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

bburgbiker said:


> As different as they are, I've alway loved both of these pics.


that one's my all time fave, just beautiful. I use it as one of my wallpapers. 




Another one I use is this one.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have always liked this one. Target 30 meters and closing...


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> That's not true. I think another rider was wearing long sleeves during the Tour this year because he was suffering from sun poisoning or something to that effect. His name is on the tip of my tongue, but I just cannot remember it. I want to say Michael Rodgers, but I know that is wrong. Okay, how about David Millar or Miller? Does that sound right?


haha yeah it was david millar... allergic to sunlight? how british!


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

ilpirati said:


> my favorite photo


Thanks for this photo, new wallpaper on the desktop. NEVER quit...

singlecross


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

jumping the TdF...


----------



## bward1028 (Mar 13, 2007)

real or photoshop?


----------



## e12pilot (Jul 5, 2007)

> real or photoshop?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmm05pj5cwI


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing bward. I would have guessed photoshop, but who knows. I'll check the "you tube" link to see if it addresses this.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, we now know that the guy was nuts. I was wondering how he would stick the landing if that jump was real, and now I have my answer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Lazyrider said:


> Some of my favorites. The School Bus is mind numbingly good.



I think the third shot, the handlebars and headlight is Bing's.

He posts as ViperZ on Bikeforums - looks like one of his shots.


----------



## bward1028 (Mar 13, 2007)

e12pilot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmm05pj5cwI


no ****ing way.

apparently that's his name on the road, "Watson"
nice to see that he crashes it, though. it would have been too perfect


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Bump*

Not necessarily the Greatest, not really a photo more of an illustration.
Enjoy!


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

*Richard Virenque*

2001 Paris-Tours, and incredible breakaway on the pack marking his entry back into cycling


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

Inspirational thread.

Must be bookmarked now.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/mar05/wtc05/?id=greg/mg7789


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Kid with his dad on the stairs is a nice shot. Never had a bike like that when I was his age.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Cipo!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Let's revive this thread! I was going thru all the pictures posted on this thread and enjoyed all the nice colorful pictures that captured past cycling moments we may have forgotten. Let's continue it with more contributions.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

kdub said:


> Let's revive this thread! I was going thru all the pictures posted on this thread and enjoyed all the nice colorful pictures that captured past cycling moments we may have forgotten. Let's continue it with more contributions.


Deep. Nice bump.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

This thread can't be complete without some of Jobst Brandt's Alpine photos. 

Start here and enjoy.

https://www.paloaltobicycles.com/alps_photos/a44.html


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oh yeah, here's the photo that was the first time I ever heard of the Gavia pass.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanx!!


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

beautiful shots guys...
Thanks, cool thread.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this back, guys


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I was thinking. .*



Kestreljr said:


> That looks like a Belgian road, with a Flemish flag, but I have NEVER seen a tahoe in Belgium.. never, ever.


That behemoth looked out of place. I would think Europeans would be smart enough to avoid crappy American cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

*Armstrong & Ullrich, TdF 2001*

These guys were classy competitors. This pic sums it up:


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

these are awesome


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

A couple from when I first became interested in cycling.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

LeMond always had a very good looking high speed turning posture.


----------



## tommyb (Oct 3, 2005)

*Gregg Bleakney*

There are several galleries that Gregg Bleakney has put together. The big one is a trip from Alaska to Argentina, entitle 'Ribbon of Road.' Absolutely spectacular.

His Paris-Brest-Paris gallery from 2007 has a lot of images that are very familiar to me, so I appreciate those even more.

Since I'm too ignorant to pick images off his website, I strongly suggest you go to:

http://www.gbleakney.com/#/Projects/Ribbon Of Road/1

:thumbsup:


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

*BMX is Cycling too...*

This is the ALL TIME GREATEST BMX photo.

John Palfreyman balls out tucked on the Bonzai downhill.










We're talking coaster brake here people!!!


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

bmxhacksaw said:


> This is the ALL TIME GREATEST BMX photo.
> 
> John Palfreyman balls out tucked on the Bonzai downhill.
> 
> ...



What is the Bonzi Downhill?


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Saw this recently in a restaurant. Anybody got an extra smoke?


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Killroy said:


> What is the Bonzi Downhill?



I believe it was a section of the Saddleback Park B.M.X. Track in Orange County


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Been my desktop since the spring this year. I just love this pic. It has something about an unreserved expectation of an adventure yet to come.


----------



## AndyP. (Mar 25, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


>


+1,000,000 That is intense! That was such a great race and Lemond made the Russian cry!


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the props. The one in the snow was taken by me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

i like to call it "and off he goes". maybe not the best picture but one of the best moments in the history of cycling.


----------



## dougmc (Oct 23, 2006)

Nothing like having the support of your teammates.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Daddy yo yo said:


> i like to call it "and off he goes". maybe not the best picture but one of the best moments in the history of cycling.


funny thing about that point in time. Lance said in an interview years later, he wasn't looking at Jan, he was looking for his teammate.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Woolbury said:


> Saw this recently in a restaurant. Anybody got an extra smoke?


There are a couple other good TdF photos from that same period-one of a cyclist drinking from a bottle of burgundy wine, and another of a cyclist at a meal stop on the TdF, in a cafe, eating pasta, with his bike leaned up against the table. I guess he didn't have a support team....


----------



## fatiredflyer (Mar 12, 2002)

Mothers, hide your daughters. _Biker's_ are coming to town!!  








Tullio Campagnolo @ 1927 Croce d'Une.








The Man Who Started it _All_. Major Taylor. :thumbsup: 








Lastly, a personal favourite. More Sean Kelly!!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Great pics, and I still love your signature line. I tell everybody that my Cristallo is my training bike. Next summer, I get to tell them that my Cristallo and my C50 are my training bikes. LOL


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

One of my all time favorites from BITD. The guy in the lead looks so smooth.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Which race was that? Was it a spring classic?


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

A few favorites


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> This thread can't be complete without some of Jobst Brandt's Alpine photos.
> 
> Start here and enjoy.
> 
> https://www.paloaltobicycles.com/alps_photos/a44.html


Thanks for posting that link. I didn't know they were online. I have this original poster on my wall.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Killroy said:


> What is the Bonzi Downhill?


If I remember correctly it was Scott Breithaupt's BUMS track that had the "Bonzai" hill.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Gavia


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The Lion


----------



## JMKB2 (Jul 8, 2008)

One of my favorites


----------

